# Hand Knitted "Storm" Child/Adult Poncho with Matching Beret



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a new addition to my Change In Seasons Collection. This Child/Adult Poncho is worked from top down so you can easily adjust the length and the loopy stitch is great fun to do too.

Big Moment yarn by Rico Design is such a pretty yarn.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/storm-child-adult-poncho-with-matching-beret
£2.50


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Really lovely!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beth is growing up so fast. She is beautiful and so is this design!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I love this set! Loopy edge is a great addition! Beth looks so adorable in all the knits you make for her!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Another beautiful design,you daughter looks beautiful in blue. :thumbup: :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorraine, As always, this is another fabulous poncho and beret pattern. Beth is so cute modeling the poncho and beret. I love that loopy edging on the poncho and loopy flower on the beret. You come up with the best ideas. I can't seem to knit fast enough with all your lovely patterns. Thanks again for sharing your creative creations. ;0)


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful colors, beautiful child modeling a very pretty outfit. You are very talented.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love this look and color with the jeans! She's gorgeous!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I love your designs.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful daughter and pattern.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. Is so wonderful having your support. I am such a busy knitting bee at the moment. I promise to load on some festive designs over the coming days and really hope you will like them my friends. Keep on clicking everyonexx


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely and such a pretty model.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful set! I love ponchos, and it looks as though your lovely model does as well!


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the colors and it looks warm!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow


----------

